# Dentist in Dubai



## tAALz (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm looking for a dentist in Dubai who is less expensive and good. I don't have the medical insurance so dont want to spend that much :\

I never had a dental issue before and for the first time I am having some issue. I think I need filling and may be root canal :\

Any idea where should I go for this?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Well you know the old saying 'you get what you pay for'? Cheap and good don't really go in the same sentence. I use Dr Michael's Dental clinic. They're very good.


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

i just went to the dentist yesterday. this is the website: :: Welcome to Cocoona : Dental care dubai ::

dr. ashee was awesome and super nice.

don't know what your definition of reasonable is but i was quite happy with the price compared to canadian charges i am used to.


----------



## tAALz (Apr 9, 2012)

Yes I agree with you. I'm not even sure how much they charge back in my country and how much it will be here. I'm assuming when comparing it with other things that medical and dental is very expensive here.

Where is this Dr. Michael located?



Chocoholic said:


> Well you know the old saying 'you get what you pay for'? Cheap and good don't really go in the same sentence. I use Dr Michael's Dental clinic. They're very good.


----------



## tAALz (Apr 9, 2012)

How much you were charged for what thing?



sammylou said:


> i just went to the dentist yesterday. this is the website: :: Welcome to Cocoona : Dental care dubai ::
> 
> dr. ashee was awesome and super nice.
> 
> don't know what your definition of reasonable is but i was quite happy with the price compared to canadian charges i am used to.


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

full scale + polish was 425 dirhams and she spent a good amount of time as i had some staining from tea/coffee. in canada i would have paid that, plus extra units of time, plus 13% hst so i was happy.

i think the actual "check up" portion, where she roots around and looks for cavities, measures the gum line, etc as an initial consultation was free. not sure if it was because of an association i have with another business or if the initial one is free for all. best to ask when you book.


----------



## tAALz (Apr 9, 2012)

This looks reasonable I guess. Lets see how much they charge me for filling. I dont know what is root canal, and any dentist can fool me easily.



sammylou said:


> full scale + polish was 425 dirhams and she spent a good amount of time as i had some staining from tea/coffee. in canada i would have paid that, plus extra units of time, plus 13% hst so i was happy.
> 
> i think the actual "check up" portion, where she roots around and looks for cavities, measures the gum line, etc as an initial consultation was free. not sure if it was because of an association i have with another business or if the initial one is free for all. best to ask when you book.


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

tAALz said:


> This looks reasonable I guess. Lets see how much they charge me for filling. I dont know what is root canal, and any dentist can fool me easily.


call them and see. and just so you know, i did not choose this dentist at random. dr. ashes came personally highly recommended by several close friends/acquaintances. she does not at all seem the type to over charge or inflate the level of work you may need. in fact, when i told her i hadn't had x-rays since 2012 she said that wasn't really too long ago and since she saw nothing worrisome she didn't think it was necessary to have them done again right now and suggested we consider the x-rays next time, in about 6 months. seems really honest.

not trying to plug them or anything but i have always been nervous about dentists and she was good and patient.

as for root canal, if it really is something you need, waiting longer only makes it worse which also increases the costs! get it checked!


----------



## tAALz (Apr 9, 2012)

I dont even know what is root canal. :S



sammylou said:


> call them and see. and just so you know, i did not choose this dentist at random. dr. ashes came personally highly recommended by several close friends/acquaintances. she does not at all seem the type to over charge or inflate the level of work you may need. in fact, when i told her i hadn't had x-rays since 2012 she said that wasn't really too long ago and since she saw nothing worrisome she didn't think it was necessary to have them done again right now and suggested we consider the x-rays next time, in about 6 months. seems really honest.
> 
> not trying to plug them or anything but i have always been nervous about dentists and she was good and patient.
> 
> as for root canal, if it really is something you need, waiting longer only makes it worse which also increases the costs! get it checked!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Why not google it to find out? I have been going to the same dentist in Karama for years. I've been very happy with the treatment there. I pay around AED 175 for a descale and polish. Her name is Dr. Salini. The clinic is http://smcdubai.com


----------



## CrowdedHouse (Feb 22, 2011)

Curious, do most of you not have dental insurance covered by your medical insurance? I know we don't and thought we were in the minority until recently when several people have mentioned needing to go to the dentist but not having dental insurance.

I know I need to go and have a cleaning and maybe a filling or two but I'm wondering if there is some kind of alternative to dental insurance or other option. Or god forbid do I have to wait for a deal on Cobone !!! LOL!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

My insurance does cover me but there's a limit (can't remember how much) so I save it up in case I need it . We also have optical on ours.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

BedouGirl said:


> My insurance does cover me but there's a limit (can't remember how much) so I save it up in case I need it . We also have optical on ours.


Wow! You can see through your teeth?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

vantage said:


> Wow! You can see through your teeth?


And hear too!!!


----------



## harkybella (Jan 22, 2013)

Think in a good practice you would expect to pay 500-600 per filling.


----------

